# Fat &Sassy QH/Percheron Cross Filly 2.5



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is the old thread, from when she was 1:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/yearling-qh-percheron-cross-filly-126594/

Yearling recap: 


Weanling recap:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

How old is she in her current pictures?

She looks like she has a lot of growing left to do. Cute face


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The first thing that stood out to me were her big, flat, pancake hooves. Very typical of drafts, but also something that needs to be addressed by a farrier that is competent with that type of hoof.

She just looks like a gangly two year old to me right now  steep croup and a weaker hind end than I expected (could muscle up some as she gets older), nice strong, well built legs from what I can tell. Coarse shoulder and she almost seems like she's rather base narrow for her size in the front. Maybe that's just me. Her head is big for her size but I think that's just the draft in her...she has the most content 'dude I'm awesome' look on her face though that just makes me want to hug her!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Drifting said:


> How old is she in her current pictures?
> 
> She looks like she has a lot of growing left to do. Cute face


She is a May 2011 baby. So unless my math is off (frequently is!) she is just about 30 months old now!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Endiku said:


> The first thing that stood out to me were her big, flat, pancake hooves. Very typical of drafts, but also something that needs to be addressed by a farrier that is competent with that type of hoof.
> 
> She just looks like a gangly two year old to me right now  steep croup and a weaker hind end than I expected (could muscle up some as she gets older), nice strong, well built legs from what I can tell. Coarse shoulder and she almost seems like she's rather base narrow for her size in the front. Maybe that's just me. Her head is big for her size but I think that's just the draft in her...*she has the most content 'dude I'm awesome' look on her face though that just makes me want to hug her!*


Lol she has that attitude for sure, and it's part of why I get so frustrated. Literally NOTHING phases her! When we go out to drop the hay, the other horses know to stay away from hubby, they wait patiently. Kiera goes *just* out of reach and paces like a hungry dog. Gah!

As for the feet, I wasn't here the last time the farrier was out, but I will make sure to be here for the next visit (probably next week) and I will bring it up for sure. NOT MANY DRAFTS OUT HERE...guessing that's going to be a factor. =/

PS....that big old head...smh...poor thing is QH sized with a draftie dome...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

lol! Sounds like she runs the place and knows exactly what is going to get her in trouble and whats not...and maybe likes to push the envelope a lot xD that's hilarious. Maybe with some more age and refining she'll be one of those golden horses you can do anything anywhere with because she's just that unflappable.

When you farrier comes, ask him about the extreme flaring going on in all four hooves. Her toes look too long to me as well. Is the farrier different from her one year old photos? I ask because her hooves actually looked really nice then. Now they're pancakes. You really have to stay on top of some drafty hooves, and others you don't. My guess is that she is one that has to be trimmed frequently to keep them normal.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, it's a different Farrier! The one in the yearling pics is an EAST COAST FARRIER from PA....lotttts of drafts!!!

She's been here in Cali for a year, and she is due for her second trim since she's been back with us. As far as I can tell....drafts are not popular in this area in the least, it's all paints, pasos, Aztecas and Qhs. Maybe the farriers she has seen are just not used to trimming the drafty feet?

I will bring it up and maybe show him some pictures.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well that would make sense! Maybe you need to smuggle your old farrier over to CA  

Hopefully once you point it out to him he'll know what to do to fix it, or know where to research it if he isn't familiar with flaring.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She seems to have taken a lot of influence from the draft side. She has a drafty rear with steep croup and a high set stifle, but good set to her hocks. She is a little light through the hind end right now, but has filled out a lot since last year. Back is an ok length, neck is short and thick, but ties in ok. Her head looks huge in some of the photos, but she has a cute expression. She has good bone, but appears to be slightly back at the knee.

I do agree her hooves are a concern.

Overall I think she looks better this year than last, and suspect next year she will look even better. I have a feeling she is going to be slow maturing.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Her feet area large concern, as stated. A horse with that much flare might need the support of shoes. She is very drafty.. long and weak through the coupling, lots of bone, sickle hocked behind, steep croup. She is a bit back at the knee and has a steep shoulder. Neck sets on OK and she has nice withers that carry into her back. Not a bad horse.. but without addressing those feet there will be NO horse.

Of particular concern is the from behind view standing on a level slap. Look at her left hind foot and see the TWIST? 

No foot no horse.. and this horse needs a really *good farrier* coming about every 3-4 weeks to get this mess fixed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not seeing serious faults. She's a gangly "teen-ager" right now and unfortunately it's going to be quite a wait to see how she fills out around 5.


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Where in Ca. are you? You wouldn't be near the Central Valley would ya. I could get you a list of farriers for this area if that is the case. We have an awesome farrier but I am not sure if he has alot of experiance with drafts, but I could always ask.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Elana said:


> Her feet area large concern, as stated. A horse with that much flare might need the support of shoes. She is very drafty.. long and weak through the coupling, lots of bone, sickle hocked behind, steep croup. She is a bit back at the knee and has a steep shoulder. Neck sets on OK and she has nice withers that carry into her back. Not a bad horse.. but without addressing those feet there will be NO horse.
> 
> Of particular concern is the from behind view standing on a level slap. Look at her left hind foot and see the TWIST?
> 
> No foot no horse.. and this horse needs a really *good farrier* coming about every 3-4 weeks to get this mess fixed.


Twist? I see my horse kept wiggling and moving. I tried to get her to place that foot roughly where the other was. That foot is result of my lift and place, plus her original wiggling.

Again, farrier coming out next week. We are in Inland Empire. Ill call the farrier who was originally supposed to come out ( car overheated). I guess his boss is a vet who has been a farrier forever? Ill get the details on that and see if he knows drafts.

ETA: I think the pictures aren4 helping. If I have time, Ill get hubby to help before school today, if not tomorrow, and get better shots of her rear and back legs.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Update: Farrier coming Tuesday afternoon. Hubby says he mentioned the issue and farrier didnt seem too concerned. we will show pix of Kieras feet from the PA farrier and see if he can work towards that. We will see what happens Tuesday.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

haleycrew4 said:


> Where in Ca. are you? You wouldn't be near the Central Valley would ya. I could get you a list of farriers for this area if that is the case. We have an awesome farrier but I am not sure if he has alot of experiance with drafts, but I could always ask.


I'd be interested in the list, if you don't mind....PM, maybe? Thanks


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You can find draft farriers in Kern county. Dont now for sure where you are located.
the flare does need fixed.
Being a draft mix, she will change shape in another month or so, give her plenty of hay. They go through some really funky growth stages. My mixes were called ugly mustangs at age 2.
lol.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

stevenson said:


> You can find draft farriers in Kern county. Dont now for sure where you are located.
> the flare does need fixed.
> Being a draft mix, she will change shape in another month or so, give her plenty of hay. They go through some really funky growth stages. My mixes were called ugly mustangs at age 2.
> lol.


Im off Ramona Expressway in the Perris area. If I can't find a farrier who will do a good job on her, I may see if theres one in SD county. One I called today said he is familiar with drafts but he is booked solid for the next 3 weeks. I will see how Tuesdays trim comes out after we show him the pix, and decide from there.

As for hay, a week or so ago I could no longer see OR FEEL her ribs. we are still experimenting.


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok deserthorsewoman, i will get it to you. it was on a facebook group that I belong to but I can't find the post at the moment. I will search and PM it to you.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't know much about conformation (although I'm starting to learn from this lovely forum) but she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

JulieG said:


> I don't know much about conformation (although I'm starting to learn from this lovely forum) but she is absolutely adorable!


Lol, thanks, Julie. She certainly thinks so! :wink:


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

feet update:

Not sure what to think. This farrier told hubby that basically, draft feet just "get that way".


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^ Time for a new farrier!!! I still see massive flaring that does not appear to have been addressed among other things. Better photos taken in better light (sun to your back) with the camera resting on the ground are needed for a real hoof critique, but even from these I can see that the farrier did not do much of a job and the problems we are seeing will only continue to get worse with this farrier.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Tryst said:


> ^^^ Time for a new farrier!!! I still see massive flaring that does not appear to have been addressed among other things. Better photos taken in better light (sun to your back) with the camera resting on the ground are needed for a real hoof critique, but even from these I can see that the farrier did not do much of a job and the problems we are seeing will only continue to get worse with this farrier.


I agree. If only because he pretty much seemed to completely discount our concerns. looks like he rasped the front part in a way I havent seen, like he was going for cosmetic....


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Close up photos of the hooves would help a lot. The need to be in two views: of the soles staight on(camera perendicular to the middle of the sole) . and from the sides with camera ON the ground so the photo is taken perfectly level with the ground and exactly straight from the side. 

That said from what little I can see here, two things are possible:
1) she is simply developing the flatter genetic draft foot or 
2) she has a lot of flare that needs to be addressed, and excess flare can sometimes be from not trimming the HEELS enough, which drives the sides of the foot outward. 
or both. 

So if you can post better pics of her hooves we can better evaluate where the issues are and I can advise on how to be best fix them.


----------

